# è un ritorno



## rossonerodasempre (10 Dicembre 2014)

ciao ragazzi, anni fa ero su questo forum con un nick diverso (senzakakastomale) poi andato via Ricky (il primo addio) ho un pò smesso di seguirvi, adesso mi è capitato spesso di leggere dei topic e la voglia di intervenire e' troppa, mi sono registrato di nuovo e spero di condividere serenamente la ns passione. saluto a tutti!!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ben ritornato.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao.


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2014)

bentornato!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hellcome!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Dicembre 2014)

rossonerodasempre ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, anni fa ero su questo forum con un nick diverso (senzakakastomale) poi andato via Ricky (il primo addio) ho un pò smesso di seguirvi, adesso mi è capitato spesso di leggere dei topic e la voglia di intervenire e' troppa, mi sono registrato di nuovo e spero di condividere serenamente la ns passione. saluto a tutti!!!



Ciao e bentornato tra noi! Forza Milan


----------



## rossonerodasempre (16 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie grazie


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2014)

Bentornato!


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao bentornato


----------



## Dany20 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Bentornato!


----------

